# Places in Elder Scroll Games - Whats your favourite destination?



## KSeriphyn

Out of all the Elderscroll Games (Morrowind, Daggerfall, Oblivion etc).

Whats your favourite place to roam.  In Morrowind, I like Vivic - has a good looking sewer


----------



## Saranalos

I personally like the islands in Morrowind. The ones up north or the ones down south. And also Solstheim.


----------



## Menion

Gotta be the snowy mountains of Tes4 and the forests.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Well, the only Elder Scrolls game I've played was Morrowind and its expansions, and I have to say, the city itself of Mournhold would probably be my favorite destination. A lot better than Solstheim, I'll say that much. Danged whiteouts.


----------



## Saeltari

I really enjoyed the snowy areas of Oblivion, can't remember the name of the town but it was up by the Blades temple. 

But by far I think I enjoyed the underwater explorations in Morrowind. It was always great fun to find hidden grottos with neat stuff in them or sunken ships.


----------



## Menion

> I really enjoyed the snowy areas of Oblivion, can't remember the name of the town but it was up by the Blades temple.


 
Bruma? that the one in the mountains


----------



## devilsgrin

I never liked much about Morrowind... i don't know why, but apart from the music, it left me cold... so there are no destinations i like to roam in.
In Oblivion, apart from just random wandering through the northern half of Cyrodiil, i like Cheydinhall... its a nice town. Bruma isn't bad either actually. 
But my favourite places in any of the games are from Daggerfall... I love the cities of Daggerfall, Sentinel and Wayrest and also the Tomb where the King of Worms "lives" - too cool chatting to Liches and Mummies. Chatting to the king and queens in Daggerfall and Sentinel (with their respective and interconnected dramas... they'd give The Days of Our Lives a run for its money), the royal family of Wayrest is even more fun... they're the most interesting of the bunch, and having read and re-read "The Real Barenziah" ingame books, getting to chat to her was always fun. So, i guess Wayrest wins for me.


----------



## thesoothsayer

Bethesda is going to give away Daggerfall for free. You can download it here.

Going to give it another whirl. Had an extremely bad time playing it previously because it always seemed to crash on me. Never was able to finish it.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Really like the Byzantine architecture in Anvil - and, of course, the cheap manor house you can get.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

One really fun thing to do in Oblivion is once you encounter the "Adoring Fan" you instruct him to follow you and then you take him to a place called "Dive Rock" and push him off. Yes I know its a bit sadistic but he can't die so you will find him waiting in a town for you once you do this. Oblivionive Rock - UESPWiki


----------



## CyBeR

My favorite places:

- Balmora in 'Morrowind', along with that weird town in the wasteland, with carapaces for houses...I can't remember the name. 
- Cheydinhall in 'Oblivion'...liked the mood of the town.
- the mad island town, the depression part of it...Dementia I think it was...cool place indeed.


----------



## bunnypeaches

I've only played Oblivion but I like Bruma (also where my little house is ) and Leyawin. Leyawin's got all the swampy lakes and Nirnroots, and the Bruma area for the pretty snowiness!


----------



## iiambeast

i have always liked the imperial city in oblivionn.


----------



## Esioul

I've always liked Vivec, I find the Imperial City a bit lifeless somehow? The countryside in Oblivion is nice though!


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Actually I like some of the scenery in the Oblivion gates. I had one character once who had closed over 40 of them.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Whoops double post


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Now that I've played Oblivion on Xbox, I would have to say my favorite area to roam around in for the Elder Scrolls games would have to be the area around Bravil.....not to mention the fact that my character uses my Bravil house as weapons storage, hehe. Level 32 hammer wielder can't go wrong.


----------



## Esioul

The Oblivion gates spooked me. Hmm, I really must find my copy of Oblivion...


----------



## onebigpotato

Anywhere on Vvardenfell and it's surrounding islands. There were places I hated when I played it (all those years ago.....) but I hated them because they gave me a sense of dread or because they often had monsters. Looking back at it though, what I wouldn't give to be back there.
Lent my copy of Morrowind to someone (forgot who) and haven't seen it since. But f-me that game was probably the best game I've played, ever.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

Balmora was my favourite place because it is nice and central and has a house with a body etc...

But the telvani and dagoth architecture are my favourite.


----------



## Dearth

I always loved Vivec

and the Vivec soundtrack was awesome


----------



## Steve S

Cloud ruler temple for me! Great views...


----------



## cornelius

I always loved Caldera in Morrowind, it's easy for a noob to start off there and get to know the game. Also liked some of the locations on Bloodmoon. And Mournhold, city of light, city of magic... 
I have mixed feelings about locations in Oblivion, I missed the diversity of surroundings like in Morrowind (Remember Tel Fyr? Molag Mar? Ald Ruhn?) but most cities had their own touch. I did HATE the caves in Oblivion. Blah!


----------



## Menion

Caves? you mean little grey/green holes. They shouldn't have the honor of being called caves.
I still plan on buying Morrowind someday, can't wait to checkout the scenery.
Hopefully once Skyrim comes out we shall all have new favorite places.


----------



## cornelius

Menion said:


> Caves? you mean little grey/green holes. They shouldn't have the honor of being called caves.
> I still plan on buying Morrowind someday, can't wait to checkout the scenery.
> Hopefully once Skyrim comes out we shall all have new favorite places.


 
Exactly. I think that's the main reason why the "dungeon design team" got upped from 1 to 8 people 

I was thinking about buying a copy of Morrowind Game of the Year, I saw it in a shop for 5 euro's. When I took the train home I FOUND a copy. Talk about luck.


----------



## Menion

5 euro's? I would have snatched that, but you found a copy? as in, at your house?


----------



## Brian G Turner

Rockmilk Cave, noth of Leyawin in Oblivion. 

Marauders and bandits fighting each other, couple of bosses, plenty to plunder to build up your money fast. And skills, whether you use combat, magick, or stealth to get through it.


----------



## cornelius

Menion said:


> 5 euro's? I would have snatched that, but you found a copy? as in, at your house?


 
As in on the train I was taking home. The shop was closed at the time, didn't want to spend 2 hrs waiting for it to open.


----------

